# donde los orinales circulaban sin recato



## Zahrah

Bom dia a todos,
Estou com alguma dificuldade em tentar entender a palavra "orinales" ("urinóis" em português) neste contexto... é que não me faz sentido nenhum e a frase dá vontade de rir . Não será por acaso  "originales" na palavra? 
Obrigada 
"Legendarias comilonas hubo, ya al anochecer y con «bis» general de filloas, *donde los orinales circulaban sin recato* bajo los albos manteles..."


----------



## Outsider

É um texto difícil, sem mais contexto. Quem são as "comilonas"? O que é "bis de filloas"? (O que são "filloas"?...)


----------



## Zahrah

Ah, pois é... bem difícil, eu que o diga!

As comilonas seriam "amas" (cozinheiras) de conventos da Idade Média, as filloas são "filhós" e o "bis" indicará a repetição ou a grande quantidade de filhós que eram preparadas pelas ditas cozinheiras.

Quase que aposto que a palavra seja "originales" e não "orinales".


----------



## Vanda

Zahrah, não sei não, mas pelo tom do texto, não duvido nada que seja orinales, mesmo. Ainda mais quando o autor preferiu usar a expressão: sem recato... Só uma perguntinha: este texto é em português antigo?


----------



## Outsider

Zahrah said:


> "Legendarias comilonas hubo, ya al anochecer y con «bis» general de filloas, *donde los orinales circulaban sin recato* bajo los albos manteles..."


É claramente espanhol, Vanda.


----------



## Tomby

Comilona (E) = comezaina (P), refeição abundante, por exemplo na consoada de Natal.
TT.


----------



## Zahrah

Olá Tombatossals,

Pois, a sua óptima sugestão modifica parte do sentido do texto... as "comilonas" afinal são as "comezainas"... é que antes deste parágrafo fazia-se alusão às cozinheiras... daí eu as ter confundido .

Muito Obrigada!


----------



## Tomby

Esqueci dizer que: "_f__illoas_" são bolos ou doces galegos que se servem na sobremesa de uma refeição. 
_Bis_ é um verbete latino que significa "duas vezes". 
O excerto é um bocadinho difícil de traduzir, até de entender para um nativo.
Cumprimentos! TT.


----------



## Zahrah

Mais uma vez as minhas "gracias" ao TT 

Como o texto é bem difícil como já foi referido, vou colocar aqui o original juntamente com a minha tradução, para que todos possam compreender e/ou dar uma achega à tradução. Obrigada!

" Legendarias comilonas hubo, ya al anochecer y con «bis» general de filloas, donde los orinales circulaban sin recato bajo los albos manteles por la perseverante y, por momentos, heroica inclinación de los invitados a permanecer sin desmayo, asomo ni rendición ante sus puestos en la mesa."

"Lendárias comezainas houve, já ao anoitecer e com um «bis» geral de filhós, onde os *originais* circulavam sem pudor sob as alvas toalhas e pela perseverante e, por momentos, heróica inclinação dos convidados que se aguentavam sem desmaiar, assomar ou render-se nos seus lugares à mesa."


----------



## Mangato

Eu acho que são urinois. Essas comezainas medievais  acostumavam a durar muitas horas, até dias inclusive. E por isso que precisava-se de usar os urinois, para esvaziar  a bexiga, já que até  que o anfitrião não ia embora, era descortesía se levantar da mesa.

Filloas: e seguro que são filhós?  Acreditava que filhós eram buñuelos..
Além do que já comentou o T.T. vejan isso

http://www.mundodulce.com/main/modules.php?name=Recetas&n=22&pasteleria=FILLOAS_(Galicia)

e isso
http://gl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filloa

Bom apetite

MG


----------



## Vanda

Antes mesmo de ler o post do Mangato eu continuava acreditando que era urinóis mesmo pelo contexto da frase anterior. Agora que está a frase toda, tenho quase certeza. O tom do texto é de pura ironia e ao falar da comilança fala do despuradoramento do urinóis debaixo da mesa e acrescenta:
heroica inclinación de los invitados a permanecer sin desmayo, asomo ni rendición ante sus puestos en la mesa."
Estamos falando de costumes da Idade Média, em que o hábito de higiene não era lá estas coisas. Lembram-se dos urinóis sendo jogados pelas janelas do palácio de Versailles durante os opíparos banquetes? 

Ah, sim e bis é bis!


----------



## Zahrah

Obrigada ao Mangato e à Vanda 

Eu queria pôr o texto mais "limpinho"  e não me estava a agradar a ideia dos urinóis, mas de facto é, agora com as vossas explicações ficou mais claro.

Quanto às filloas o termo que encontro mais aproximado para o espanhol será mesmo filhós (pelo menos na minha terra, são feitas as filhós pela altura do Natal e não sei se porventura na Galiza, as filloas também são confeccionadas nessa época).

Vi que a wikipedia traduz por (crèpes) crepes, mas acho que é diferente, pelo menos fazemos essa diferença.

Também aparece grafada como "filhoses" no plural. É algo parecido com isto, como o que o Mangato colocou como primeiro "link".

http://www.cm-moita.pt/cmm/imagens/mcheia/2004/12/mc-019.jpg


----------



## Vanda

Ah, sim Zarah, os filhoses (gostosa herança portuguesa) não são a mesma coisa que os crepes.


----------



## XiaoRoel

O texto refere-se às "filhoas" da Galiza que seguem a mesma técnica das crèpes francesas. ë uma massa líguida de ovos, leite e farinha que se bota em uma tijola quente engraxada com graxa de porco (o que chamamos em a Galiza 'unto'). Podem-se comer sem recheo ou com elel. O recheo pode ser salgado (especialemente marisco) ou doce (creme, mel, chocolate, marmelada, etc.). Também se pode substituír o leite por caldo galego que tem toda a substancia dos grelos, da vitela, do porco, do unto e dos chouriços. Esta é comida do entrudo da Galiza. Filloas de caldo recheas de marisco (sapateiras): uma iguaria.

O ourinol, urinol, era de uso normal, mesmo na mesa, na E.M. e comezos do Renacemento (pode-se ler em O Livro de Cozinha de Leonardo da Vinci costumes deste tipo). É o que en galego chamamos penico ou ourinhal.

Xiao R


----------



## Outsider

Ah, "penico" faz todo o sentido! É que em português moderno um urinol é isto.


----------



## Vanda

Que coisa engraçada, nós, muitos de nós - agora não ouso dizer que lugares do país - chamamos isto de urinol: o famoso penico (popular) ou urinol.


----------



## Outsider

E que nome dão ao nosso urinol, já agora?


----------



## Vanda

Pois é, agora estou sem saber. Neste site duma universidade brasileira dizem mijador (morri de rir). Aqui falando sobre um bar, também. Claro está que os usos mencionados acima são populares. Acho que a palavra neutra é mictório.


----------



## Outsider

Outsider said:


> É que em português europeu moderno um urinol é isto.


É onde menos se espera que aparecem as diferenças!...


----------

